# Yost Falcon



## barracuda (Oct 4, 2016)

A few wrong parts, local pickup in New York...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322280702678


----------



## XBPete (Oct 4, 2016)

Yup... not too far to drive... nice bike


----------



## Kato (Sep 7, 2018)

Been listed on E-Bay forever..........what's this thing worth ??
I'm from Toledo and would be kool to have it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1900s-Anti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------

